# Reccomend a Bourbon...



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had woodford reserve, knobb creek, and makers mark which are all great.
I want to try maybe blantons or a good wild turkey next. What others should I have my eye on?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Schecter30 said:


> I've had woodford reserve, knobb creek, and makers mark which are all great.
> I want to try maybe blantons or a good wild turkey next. What others should I have my eye on?


I like bookers and also love the EW Single Barrel. Jefferson Reserve is good also.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakers is very good!


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> I like bookers and also love the EW Single Barrel. Jefferson Reserve is good also.


+1 on the EW. I gave it a shot just last month for the first time and it was very good.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Basil Hadens!


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Wild Turkey 101 is my regular pour. Not for the faint of heart. Also I would suggest Buffalo Trace, and Eagle Rare.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

SailorJack said:


> Wild Turkey 101 is my regular pour. Not for the faint of heart. Also I would suggest Buffalo Trace, and Eagle Rare.


 ooooh, I forgot the eagle rare 17, nice. Wild Turkey 101 as a regular? You must have to manscape every other day.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

Schecter - I feel like I was in the same boat last week. I had tried about 3 standard bourbons but never got away from them (Woodford, Maker's, Knob). Recently I tried Buffalo Trace and was very impressed. I would also recommend, for an under $20 bottle, Bulleit. I started drinking Bulleit at a mexican food bar one night and could NOT STOP! Has a great slight vanilla after taste. Only thing I did not like was the headache the next morning and the $50 tab.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice, Im gonna look into these suggestions. I've heard of Basil Haydens, but never seen Jefferson reserve or buffalo trace in the store.

I've had Bulleit before, its good, but I wouldn't get it over my regulars like Woodford. I want to find a keeper for the bar to make things interesting. Whats the word on the Gentlemans jack or single barrel jack? I've only had the old no.7


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

wild turkey rare breed single barrel is by far the best they make i suggest it to anyone


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

mike t said:


> wild turkey rare breed single barrel is by far the best they make i suggest it to anyone


Rare Breed is my favorite in Wild Turkey's regular line.

So far as I know it is not a single barrel bourbon. The last details I've seen on Rare Breed indicate it's a mixture of Wild Turkey whiskies of various ages.

True to the name "single barrel" - this would indicate the whiskey in a bottle came from 1 barrel, which would further indicate a single age as opposed to a range.

I believe Kentucky Spirit is WT's standard "single barrel" offer.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I would recommend Four Roses small batch or single barrel. Both are very nice. Also, Pappy Van Winkle, which you can get in 15, 20 or 23 yr old. They are all great and obviously the longer it's aged the higher the price. But they're all well worth it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Schecter30 said:


> Nice, Im gonna look into these suggestions. I've heard of Basil Haydens, but never seen Jefferson reserve or buffalo trace in the store.
> 
> I've had Bulleit before, its good, but I wouldn't get it over my regulars like Woodford. I want to find a keeper for the bar to make things interesting. Whats the word on the Gentlemans jack or single barrel jack? I've only had the old no.7


 Gentlemen Jack is good. Single barrel is pricey but also pretty good.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like Gentleman Jack. Single Barrel is good, but I don't think the increase in quality is justified by the increase in price. I just found a brand "1792" which I really like, and is reasonably priced.

Matt


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

There are so very many great bourbons out there, and about a dozen greats have already been suggested. Let me suggest a couple that are rarely mentioned in these threads but are outstanding bourbons and outstanding values as well:

Old Grand Dad 100 proof, at about $15 a fifth - A favorite of mine!
Four Roses LE Barrel Strength 104 proof, at about $30 a fifth
Old Fitzgerald VS 90 proof, at about $30 a fifth

You'll be amazed at how wonderful they are!


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

for a nice cheap bourbon I like Evan Williams.


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

WhoDeySchenk said:


> for a nice cheap bourbon I like Evan Williams.


Seconded! If I'm mixing a bourbon & coke, that's where I go.


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

HawkEye19 said:


> Seconded! If I'm mixing a bourbon & coke, that's where I go.


What do you guys usually pay for a fifth of EW? I usually drink Jim Beam for an everyday bourbon. Maybe I'll check it out (Evan Williams). I do enjoy some of the higher end bourbons mentioned too.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

Blowtorch said:


> What do you guys usually pay for a fifth of EW? I usually drink Jim Beam for an everyday bourbon. Maybe I'll check it out (Evan Williams). I do enjoy some of the higher end bourbons mentioned too.


I actually just went to the store today and picked up a 1.75 liter bottle for $23....yes, that's a 1.75 liter bottle. Also picked up a bottle of Bowmore Islay Scotch. Enjoying the Evan right now!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a local place that sells EW for $9.99 a 1/5.
That my standar drink when I can.
I love the buffalo trace,basils, and any of the wild turky blends.
Makers mark is also a favorite.


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

sgresso said:


> I have a local place that sells EW for $9.99 a 1/5.
> That my standar drink when I can.
> I love the buffalo trace,basils, and any of the wild turky blends.
> Makers mark is also a favorite.


$10 for a fifth? A touch high, actually. I usually get a liter for $11.


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

Elmer T Lee for the best least expensive bourbon IMO. Step up and you get into some great offerings from Van Winkle (Lot B & Pappy 15 which is my fav). Take a step further into Goerge T Stagg territory and you will not be disappointed. Many great bourbons out there but there are some of my favorite current offerings. Now for older bourbons no longer produced... :dr


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Just for the record, Jack Daniel's is not bourbon - it's Tennessee whiskey. Still very nice. If you want to expand into that category, I'd recommend George Dickel No. 12. It's better than JD and cheaper.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

buffalo trace:dr


Got some from my Secret Santa and LOVE it.





Shawn


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

kas said:


> Just for the record, Jack Daniel's is not bourbon - it's Tennessee whiskey. Still very nice. If you want to expand into that category, I'd recommend George Dickel No. 12. It's better than JD and cheaper.


*For anyone who is questioning this post or confused by it, maybe this will help!*

What is bourbon?

There are strict laws governing just what a Bourbon must be to be labeled as such. For example, at least 51 percent of the grain used in making the whiskey must be corn (most distillers use 65 to 75 percent corn). Bourbon must be aged for a minimum of two years in new, white oak barrels that have been charred. Nothing can be added at bottling to enhance flavor, add sweetness or alter color.

What is small batch bourbon?

Small batch bourbons are bottlings from a "batch" of barrels that have been mixed prior to the bottling. Some of the more well known small batch bourbons include: Baker's, Booker's, Basil Hayden's, Knob Creek, Maker's Mark, and Woodford Reserve.

What is single barrel bourbon?

Bourbons called single barrel are the bottling of one "single" barrel of bourbon. The single barrel bourbons include: Elijah Craig, 18 years old; Blanton's; Elmer T. Lee, Single Barrel Bourbon; Henry McKenna, Single Barrel; and Evan William's Vintage.

Where is bourbon made?

Bourbon can be made anywhere in the United States. All but a couple of brands are made in Kentucky, and Kentucky is the only state allowed to put its name on the bottle. And as Kentucky distillers are quick to point out, Bourbon is not Bourbon unless the label says so.

Why is this whiskey called bourbon?

It takes its name from Bourbon County, located in the central Bluegrass region of Kentucky. It was formed from Fayette county in 1785 while still a part of Virginia and named to honor the French Royal Family and was once the major transshipment site for distilled spirits heading down the Ohio and Mississippi rivers to New Orleans. Barrels shipped from its ports were stamped with the county's name, and Bourbon and whiskey soon became synonymous.

Is Jack Daniel's a bourbon?

Jack Daniel's, is not considered a bourbon because it is charcoal-mellowed -- slowly, drop by drop, filtered through sugar-maple charcoal -- prior to aging, which many experts say gives it a different character. The process, called the Lincoln County Process, infuses a sweet and sooty character into the distillate as it removes impurities. But up to and after the charcoal filtering, the Jack Daniel's production is much the same as any other Bourbon. Jack Daniel's and George Dickel are two fine Tennessee Whiskeys though neither can be called bourbon.

What is proof?

Proof, 8. The relative strength of an alcoholic liquor with reference to the arbitrary standard for proof spirit, taken as 100 proof. Proof spirit, An alcoholic liquor, or a mixture of alcohol and water, containing 50 per cent of its volume of alcohol having a specific gravity of .7939 at 60° F.

Before the hydrometer became a common instrument of the distiller there existed a method of proofing known as "gunpowder proof". It was a simple procedure and took advantage of readily available "tools". Bourbon and gunpowder were mixed in equal proportions in a small fireproof vessel and ignited. If the flame burned yellow the liquor was too strong, if it burned blue the proof was true. A yellow proofed liquor was mellowed with spring water until it burned blue. The proof of a blue flame spirit was about 100, or 50 per cent.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I have only tried "many empty bottles in my cellar" Knob Creek. Had Wild Turkey back many years ago in Germany, bought it at a "Class 6 store with a ration card" "old soldiers know. God that stuff laid me low that weekend. 

Thanks for the info though the state store in Nh sell EW and Jefferson at pretty good prices I may try these.

Still have claw marks from the WT on my back.


Dave


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

SailorJack said:


> Wild Turkey 101 is my regular pour. Not for the faint of heart. Also I would suggest Buffalo Trace, and Eagle Rare.


:tpd:

I enjoy Wild Turkey as well. It's good on the rocks. You either love it or hate it in my experience.


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

+1 for Bookers... my absolute favorite right now..
Brother bought me the Small Batch Collection of Bookers, Baker's, Basil Hayden and Knob Creek. I have yet to try the others but still working on the Bookers. I know all of them will be exceptional.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

WhoDeySchenk said:


> for a nice cheap bourbon I like Evan Williams.


I drink a lot of Wild Turkey and Jack Daniels, but I've been reading about Evan in this thread a lot, so I decided to do a blind taste test between Evan and Jack. I didn't include Wild Turkey because it's a different proof.

My wife poured the glasses and knew which was which. My old friend Jack was smooth as usual. Evan on the other hand tasted immature and had a harsher, more "alcohol" taste to it. Not terrible, just not as smooth as I like for a sipping whiskey of that proof. In coke however, Evan tastes just fine. Again, not as smooth as Jack, but not bad.

I doubt I'll switch to Evan for anything but for mixers.

If I had some Jim Beam around I would have done a blind taste test with Evan. That's probably more of a fair test due to both of them being true Kentucky Bourbon.

I'd encourage anybody who drinks Jim Beam regularly to try it and report your results here. Consider it "scientific research". :al


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

lougorilla said:


> I drink a lot of Wild Turkey and Jack Daniels, but I've been reading about Evan in this thread a lot, so I decided to do a blind taste test between Evan and Jack. I didn't include Wild Turkey because it's a different proof.
> 
> My wife poured the glasses and knew which was which. My old friend Jack was smooth as usual. Evan on the other hand tasted immature and had a harsher, more "alcohol" taste to it. Not terrible, just not as smooth as I like for a sipping whiskey of that proof. In coke however, Evan tastes just fine. Again, not as smooth as Jack, but not bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah EW is definitely not "sipping whiskey" but for 8 bucks a fifth it's great for a party of people more focused on getting drunk then enjoying the mellow flavor of a more expensive whiskey. When I buy whiskey to mix, I buy EW.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Yeah EW is definitely not "sipping whiskey" but for 8 bucks a fifth it's great for a party of people more focused on getting drunk then enjoying the mellow flavor of a more expensive whiskey. When I buy whiskey to mix, I buy EW.


I was able to control my gag reflex while sipping Evan Williams, but my wife however nearly stained my couch. If you are bored and have nothing better to do than watch your spouse dry heave, then by all means purchase a 5th of Evan Today! Needless to say, she wasn't a fan.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Ezra B


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

From what I understand Old Rip Van Winkle 15 Year Old is no longer made?

Pappy Van Winkle 15 and 20 Years are pricey but outstanding. 

One of the best deals I have found is Old Weller 7 Year. I think it was $17 or so. Very beautiful bottle and the bourbon didn't taste bad at all. Of course, this was a few years ago so I don't know whether it is still available. 

Old Forrester 100 Proof is also a good bargain.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Rittenhouse Rye Bottled-In-Bond is one of the best bargains out there at an average of $13 a bottle.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

wild turkey rare breed or wild turkey 101 both are awesome mike


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

lougorilla said:


> I was able to control my gag reflex while sipping Evan Williams, but my wife however nearly stained my couch. If you are bored and have nothing better to do than watch your spouse dry heave, then by all means purchase a 5th of Evan Today! Needless to say, she wasn't a fan.


lol indeed. _Sipping_ on evan williams... what a concept. Just the thought of that makes me want to hurl...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Elijah Craig. At 20.00 per bottle it's hard to beat.


----------



## nrg2 (Jan 22, 2009)

If I'm taking shots, Jack Daniels No. 7 or Seagrams Crown Royal. The two mix delicioulsy with Coke as well. On the Rocks, Jack Daniels Silver Label Select is absolutley delicious, hard to find though


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Googble Gooble you gotta go with the turkey 101 with a little dr.pepper


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Smoked said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Elijah Craig. At 20.00 per bottle it's hard to beat.


:tpd:

EC +1


----------



## newguru-cl (Dec 10, 2008)

lougorilla said:


> I was able to control my gag reflex while sipping Evan Williams, but my wife however nearly stained my couch. If you are bored and have nothing better to do than watch your spouse dry heave, then by all means purchase a 5th of Evan Today! Needless to say, she wasn't a fan.


Well that post made me spit out my Coke! Post of the night......good stuff man.....good stuff.


----------



## Southern Irish (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I am a Maker's Mark Ambassador, I am going to suggest Maker's Mark.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Velvet Jones (Oct 29, 2006)

A long time Knob Creek and Woodford Reserve fan, I just recently got a bottle of Russell's Reserve Small Batch 6 year old Kentucky Straight Rye Whiskey. 
I love it!
In a snifter with an ice cube - yowza! Like sippin' honeydew vine water.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome thread :smile:

I was wondering if I could get a little input from some of the bourbons that were mentioned in this thread. I like to sip on bourbon, either on the rocks or neat. I have only had a handful of bourbons, so my experience is limited. My current fav's are Maker's and Knob Creek. Of the ones listed below, what would be your ranking for a sipping bourbon:


Buffalo Trace
Gentleman's Jack
Bookers
Elijah Craig


Any others you want to throw in as well would be appreciated. I am on a budget though, so the highest price would be around what a Knob Creek would cost. Always on the lookout for the best bang for the buck as well :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love me some Eagle Rare 10 Yr Single Barrel. Some good stuff!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

nrg2 said:


> If I'm taking shots, Jack Daniels No. 7 or Seagrams Crown Royal. The two mix delicioulsy with Coke as well. On the Rocks, Jack Daniels Silver Label Select is absolutley delicious, hard to find though


 Sorry to call you out here but this drives me nuts. Jack Daniels is Whiskey it is NOT bourbon. Nothing pisses me off more than when I ask a bartender what bourbons they have a JD makes the list.

That said, I see EW hasn't got much love on here but Evan was my introduction to Bourbon and I still enjoy 3 fingers of Evan Gold on the rocks from time to time. Usually though Evan Single Barrel or Elijah Craig are faves of mine.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I gotta go with Eagle Rare as my go to bourbon...second has to be bookers.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

+1 on the Evan Williams single barrel
Also really enjoy the Eagle Rare and Buffalo Trace

Good stuff.


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a poor college student right now, so I can't recommend an expensive bourbon, but I'll lay on another vote for Evan Williams black label - under $15 and a fine bourbon.

One I've been eyeing (but gotta fix the car first!) is Weller Antique - it's around $20, 107 proof, and supposed to be pretty damn good but not super smooth. A bit of a rough edge, but apparently pretty complex & nice.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For those of you that may be interested, I had put together a listing of what I considered Good/Great Whiskey, at very reasonable pricing. ($25 or less, and $15 or less). I did this about seven or eight months ago, so I believe the pricing is still accurate. Of course, this list is based on my humble opinions! I have, at one time or another, tasted ever one on this list!

This mark *, after a listing, designates a personal favorite:

*Great Rye for under $25 a bottle:*
Wild Turkey Rye 50.5*

*Good Rye for under $15 a bottle:*
Jim Beam Rye*
Old Overholt Rye

*Great Whiskey for under $25 a bottle:*
Maker's Mark Bourbon*
Old Grand Dad Bonded Bourbon 100 proof*
Old Grand Dad Bourbon 114 proof
Buffalo Trace Bourbon
Wild Turkey Bourbon 101 proof
Canadian Club Reserve 10 Year Old Blended Canadian
Canadian Club Classic 12 Year Old Blended Canadian
W. L. Weller 12 Year Old Bourbon
W. L. Weller 7 Year Old Bourbon
Four Roses Bourbon, Small Batch*
Crown Royal Canadian Blended
Jameson Irish whiskey
Bushmills Irish Whiskey
Power & Son - Irish whiskey*

*Great Whiskey for under $15 a bottle:*
Old Fitzgerald Bourbon 100 proof*
Old Fitzgerald 1849 Bourbon 90 proof
Old Forester Bourbon 86 proof - America's very first bourbon!*
Old Grand Dad Bourbon 86 proof
Jim Beam Choice 5 Year Old Bourbon*
Jim Beam White Label 4 Year Old Bourbon

*Good Whiskey for under $15 a bottle:*
Early Times Kentucky Whiskey*
Seagrams VO Canadian Blended
Canadian Club 6 Year Old 100 Proof
Pendleton Canadian Blended


----------



## Slick26 (Jun 22, 2006)

I prefer Jim Beam for mixing and a good Scotch for drinking straight. Jameson is a good solid choice... even though it's not a bourbon.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

buttah said:


> Sorry to call you out here but this drives me nuts. Jack Daniels is Whiskey it is NOT bourbon. Nothing pisses me off more than when I ask a bartender what bourbons they have a JD makes the list.


True but the difference is somewhat over-played IMHO. *The type of wood / tree* used to create the charcoal for the filtration process is the only real separation between JD or Dickel Whisky vs. bourbon whiskey.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

My favorite bourbons are from the Buffalo Trace Antique Collection. The cost around $60 a bottle and only come out around Thanksgiving. Unless you are lucky enough to find one hidden on some store shelf, they are all gone by now. The following link gives a description of each. My favorites are the George Stagg and the Sazarac 18 rye. The Stagg is about 142 proof and just bursts with flavor. I read somewhere that this was rated the #1 American bourbon. The Sazarac is sweet and smooth. I drink both straight but some people add water to the Stagg to tone down the strength. Don't even think about pouring these over coke. It does not get any better. These are not cheap but they go great with cigars.

Antique Collection


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

cruisin66stang said:


> My favorite bourbons are from the Buffalo Trace Antique Collection. The cost around $60 a bottle and only come out around Thanksgiving. Unless you are lucky enough to find one hidden on some store shelf, they are all gone by now. The following link gives a description of each. My favorites are the George Stagg and the Sazarac 18 rye. The Stagg is about 142 proof and just bursts with flavor. I read somewhere that this was rated the #1 American bourbon. The Sazarac is sweet and smooth. I drink both straight but some people add water to the Stagg to tone down the strength. Don't even think about pouring these over coke. It does not get any better. These are not cheap but they go great with cigars.
> 
> Antique Collection


With the exception of Thomas H. Handy, I saw all on the shelf in a grocery store last weekend.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Che said:


> With the exception of Thomas H. Handy, I saw all on the shelf in a grocery store last weekend.


Which chain of grocery stores stocked these? I believe I just saw the George Stagg at the Stater Brothers store in SoCal. I will have to go back and check it out.

Joe


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

cpk said:


> Which chain of grocery stores stocked these? I believe I just saw the George Stagg at the Stater Brothers store in SoCal. I will have to go back and check it out.
> 
> Joe


So far as I know the stores are only in a section of Northern California - and not exactly a "chain" ala "Safeway, Von's, Whole Foods, Railey's or Lucky's. I've only physically seen / visited 2 stores but believe there is a 3rd location in Santa Clara Co.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Che said:


> True but the difference is somewhat over-played IMHO. *The type of wood / tree* used to create the charcoal for the filtration process is the only real separation between JD or Dickel Whisky vs. bourbon whiskey.


According to EvanWilliams.com

By law, Bourbon must be made up of at least 51% corn and aged a minimum of two years in a new charred white oak barrel. Bourbon can be made anywhere in the United States, though nearly all brands are made in Kentucky, and Kentucky is the only state allowed to put its name on the bottle. Bourbon is not Bourbon unless the label says so.

IMO, JD tastes NOTHING like bourbon and Dickel? Gross.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Noah's Mill is my favorite. Bookers is good also. And of course, no bourbon suggestion should willingly withhold George Stagg. Or William Weller.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Let me know if anyone finds a Sararac 18 and would be willing to buy it for me.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

buttah said:


> According to EvanWilliams.com
> 
> By law, Bourbon must be made up of at least 51% corn and aged a minimum of two years in a new charred white oak barrel. Bourbon can be made anywhere in the United States, though nearly all brands are made in Kentucky, and Kentucky is the only state allowed to put its name on the bottle. Bourbon is not Bourbon unless the label says so.
> 
> IMO, JD tastes NOTHING like bourbon and Dickel? Gross.


But believe it or not... both are of the correct ingredients and standards to be called bourbon - *with the exception of the sugar-maple charcoal used to filter each*. Most bourbons are filtered through charcoal too... just not sugar-maple (wood) charcoal. Buffalo Trace uses "chill filtration".

I'd agree with the JD assessment, but before committing, would you be kind enough to prescribe what bourbon tastes like?


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

cruisin66stang said:


> Let me know if anyone finds a Sararac 18 and would be willing to buy it for me.


For some reason I can't find the PM feature haha can we say NOOB...anways, I'm guessing you meant Sazarac 18. A store by me has it for 64.99.


----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like you like an aged wheater. At the upper end Pappy Van Winkle Lot B 12 year. For the price Weller Antique 107 proof ($18 bottle) is a steal. Old Grandad and Old Fitzgerald Bottled in Bond 100 proof are also good buys. If you enjoy bourbon check out www.bourbonenthusiast.com


----------



## JohnLongIsland (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

JohnLongIsland said:


>


well said


----------

